# Cuthberts Open 2014 - (UK)



## BillyRain (May 22, 2014)

I am unfathomably pleased to announce that following the success of last years event, Cuthberts Open 2014 will take place on the 11th / 12th October 2014.

The event will once again be hosted by The Galleria Shopping Centre, Hatfield and will be proudly sponsored by Cuthberts Toys. 

More details to follow!!

Billy + UKCA


----------



## Mollerz (May 22, 2014)

Swag


----------



## timelonade (May 22, 2014)

It's been a while since I crossed the North/South border so maybe I should try to make it to this. #weekendaway?


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2014)

Potentially one UK comp a month between June and November? Aw yiss 
(If UKC14 happens in November, that is)

EDIT: Almost, for now, I forgot September existed


----------



## LucidCuber (May 22, 2014)

June- Nottingham
July - Cambridge (and maybe edinburgh?)
August - ABC
October - Cuthberts

Already at least 4 competitions in the pipeline. Quite a busy schedule with Euro's on top of this. Certainly a good year for UKCA


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2014)

UKUKUK

Depends how much work I have around this time, I know I have a few project deadlines so we'll see.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 22, 2014)

With last year being so good I think I want to go! But we'll see.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2014)

Fantastic. Another close comp. Thanks Billy.


----------



## 5BLD (May 22, 2014)

Ooh


----------



## ho0chie (May 22, 2014)

Already looking forward to this one


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Potentially one UK comp a month between June and November? Aw yiss
> (If UKC14 happens in November, that is)



Thom and I will hopefully do one in December as well.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 22, 2014)

Yay all these UK comps

Looking forward to this, it was very good last year


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Thom and I will hopefully do one in December as well.



Ooh, nice!
Whereabouts in the UK? ^^


----------



## LucidCuber (May 22, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Thom and I will hopefully do one in December as well.



Might do another Oxford one in September


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2014)

Woop another comp! Really like the venue for this, the hotel and everything is just perfect. Can't wait.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 22, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Ooh, nice!
> Whereabouts in the UK? ^^



Manchester. Will most likely be fairly small though. Oh yeah, Angham was also considering a bigger Manchester one when I last spoke to him, although I don't know whether anything's happening with it at this point. So many potential comps.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 23, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Manchester. Will most likely be fairly small though. Oh yeah, Angham was also considering a bigger Manchester one when I last spoke to him, although I don't know whether anything's happening with it at this point. So many potential comps.



Been emailing across multiple places, it seems many weddings are taking places in July. Maybe Manchester can happen Sept/December. Btw Venue Expo will take place in September at the eventcity, might have something useful there. (I know September is still far away.)


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 18, 2014)

Keep up to date with the latest news and updates by confirming on the facebook event page!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1378490619098766/?fref=ts


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going to assume that this is 99% official now seeing that is has its own page on the UKCA website, BTW I haven't got a facebook so it's difficult for me to keep up to date. 

I have one question, are the dates certain yet or could they be changed?


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 27, 2014)

Can you go without actully 'entering' the compatition, like just sitting around talking about cubes with other people like in Memyselfandpi's video of the world championship?


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 27, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'm going to assume that this is 99% official now seeing that is has its own page on the UKCA website, BTW I haven't got a facebook so it's difficult for me to keep up to date.
> 
> I have one question, are the dates certain yet or could they be changed?



Woah I swear I replied to this already... nkay mayb not.

The dates are confirmed by both the venue and the sponsor and the comp has been submitted to the WCA so the dates will not change.



JunA266 said:


> Can you go without actully 'entering' the compatition, like just sitting around talking about cubes with other people like in Memyselfandpi's video of the world championship?



You could... but why the hell not compete  Please don't tell me you think you are too slow >.<


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 27, 2014)

One I would just love to talk and play with their and my cubes, and two, my best time is 58.45 soooooo...


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 27, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> One I would just love to talk and play with their and my cubes



You can do that whether you compete or not.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 27, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> One I would just love to talk and play with their and my cubes, and two, my best time is 58.45 soooooo...



Just as I thought. Compete dam you. You will not be the slowest person there. And also it just gives you a benchmark to get personal bests at future comps.


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 28, 2014)

And also how noisy might it be? (aspergers)


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 28, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> And also how noisy might it be? (aspergers)



Fairly noisy. This competition is held in a public shopping centre. If you are comfortable being in a shopping centre in normal circumstances then it shouldn't be much different.


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 29, 2014)

(last question) Are there any rules for the cubes and do you have to bring your own to use in the compition?


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> (last question) Are there any rules for the cubes and do you have to bring your own to use in the compition?


You do have to bring your own; more information can be found here.


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 29, 2014)

Does 'no modififaction' count lube, if so, do I have to clean out my cube before i go?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Does 'no modififaction' count lube, if so, do I have to clean out my cube before i go?



Lube is allowed.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh look 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CuthbertsOpen2014


----------



## JunA266 (Jun 30, 2014)

On this website, does 'rubik cube' count dayans. and how many competators are there already?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 30, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> On this website, does 'rubik cube' count dayans. and how many competators are there already?


Yes, you can use any brand of cube, as long as they comply with the regulations. Read through these: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/

Registration hasn't opened yet.


----------



## Erik (Aug 18, 2014)

Flights are booked!

Are there any cubers living in the vicinity who would be willing to let us (3) sleep at their couch/floor?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 19, 2014)

Erik said:


> Flights are booked!
> 
> Are there any cubers living in the vicinity who would be willing to let us (3) sleep at their couch/floor?



There my be a possibility.. but I can't promise anything at this point. 

Amazing that you guys are coming  You, Nora and who?!


----------



## Erik (Aug 19, 2014)

Fabian Auroux 
Please send me a message when you know more


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2014)

CHANGE OF PLAN. REGISTRATION WILL OPEN AT 7PM THIS EVENING!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Not on WCA yet?
What's the competitor limit?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it was 50, it was on the WCA this morning.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

Where has the official competition gone?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2014)

Slight hiccup. Will hopefully be back on there soon.


----------



## giorgi (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah I was counting days till registration was gonna open


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's back up https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CuthbertsOpen2014
Reg in 54 minutes


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

21 mins


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2014)

Primed and ready


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

I want to register but there is no button to? WTF


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Not 7pm yet


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

oops, my bad


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

who will be the first to register?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Not 7pm yet



Depends on where you live


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Billy will win.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

it is 19:02


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update. All the clocks in my house are broken =P


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder how many people are pressing F5 right now


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

registered


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

No MBLD. I guess I have to do 4BLD.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> No MBLD. I guess I have to do 4BLD.


Multi disappeared somehow. It will be added soon and will add you to it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2014)

Looks like I registered. Now I will have to take an Eurostar once more.

Edit: Daniel, can you add me to multi too plz ?


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

is there a fee for the comp?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 27, 2014)

Pyraminxstars said:


> is there a fee for the comp?



Registration will be £11. 

Paypal will soon be set up to pay it in advance. There is a choice.. but it is obviously appreciated.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 27, 2014)

Pyraminxstars said:


> is there a fee for the comp?



Only French, English and a bit of German. You don't need to speak a lot of languages for that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Looks like I registered. Now I will have to take an Eurostar once more.
> 
> Edit: Daniel, can you add me to multi too plz ?



Yay. 3 doses of François in 2 months.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

Why is the fee so random?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yay. 3 doses of François in 2 months.



Don't make it sound like a chore


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2014)

Pyraminxstars said:


> Why is the fee so random?



Not sure if serious


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Don't make it sound like a chore



The yay was supposed to express how I feel about it. Happy =D



Pyraminxstars said:


> Why is the fee so random?



£10.82 and I would've considered it random.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

I am. 11 is such a random number


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

We shall have to all return the favour and go to France one of these days. It's been 6 and a half years since my last French comp


----------



## Ollie (Aug 27, 2014)

Pyraminxstars said:


> I am. 11 is such a random number



It's the figure per person that ensures Billy breaks even after costs and whatnot. Unless you preferred a less random number like £15


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

I assume either the entire budget is £550. Or £500 with some wiggle room for no-shows.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> It's the figure per person that ensures Billy breaks even after costs and whatnot. Unless you preferred a less random number like £15



£15 is pretty random. I like £20.

Also let's go to France but we'll have to make sure François is actually in his country.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Aug 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> It's the figure per person that ensures Billy breaks even after costs and whatnot. Unless you preferred a less random number like £15



o ok


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> £15 is pretty random. I like £20.


£25 is a quarter of £100, which is less random than £20, so I think it should be that.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

0 is the roundest number of them all.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

Greg, are you suggesting you're going to organise a free competition? Yay!!!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Greg, are you suggesting you're going to organise a free competition? Yay!!!



If I do organise one (Probably Oxford sometime next year) then It will most likely not be free. However, there is always a small possibility I could get one of the local takeaways that serve a staple British dish to sponsor it.

=D
=D
=D


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 27, 2014)

So sad I can't go, that was my favourite comp of them all! I'll still be able to see a few of you guys next year! Have fun!


----------



## Toad (Aug 27, 2014)

Feels good to be registered for a competition again.

Looking forward to catching up with old friends and hopefully making some new ones 

(Joey, you'd better be there.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm looking forward to some shockingly good clock results from you.


----------



## Toad (Aug 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm looking forward to some shockingly good clock results from you.



Don't hold out too much hope... The UK seems to have produced a few good clock solvers in my absence.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> £15 is pretty random. I like £20.
> 
> Also let's go to France but we'll have to make sure François is actually in his country.



It would be great to see you in France.

FYI the next French comp is in two weeks, and I will actually be there


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 28, 2014)

I see you had 25 competitions in 2012, 26 in 2013, are you going to get 27 this year?


----------



## TMOY (Aug 28, 2014)

lol... I already have attended 17 comps this year and am currently registered to 4 more, but I have absolutely no idea of whether I will reach 27 or not.


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 28, 2014)

Edit: accommodation sorted.

Edit: if anyone is driving from/through Northamptonshire please message me too.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> If anyone hasn't booked accommodation yet, and wants to share and split the cost of a room, PM me!



The date isn't fully confirmed btw.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> The date isn't fully confirmed btw.



Yes it is.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Yes it is.



Ok cool. OP not updated though.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 28, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Ok cool. OP not updated though.



Shizzzz thanks for noticing x


----------



## kcl (Aug 28, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> £25 is a quarter of £100, which is less random than £20, so I think it should be that.



£100 is 100% of £100, so it's the least random. I think it should be that.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

£35.92, chosen by RNG as a number between 0 and 100, and thus the most random so far (rounded to 2 d.p.).


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 28, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> £35.92, chosen by RNG as a number between 0 and 100, and thus the most random so far (rounded to 2 d.p.).



£35.92 is 35.92% of £100

£100 + £35.92 = £135.92, so I think it should be that.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 28, 2014)

On a serious note I think it should be £11 or more. Just pay more if you want to.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2014)

ONLY 8 PLACES LEFT!!!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

I want to come


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2014)

Why can't you?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Why can't you?



**** it. I registered (hopefully in time)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2014)

YAY!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 29, 2014)

REGISTRATION IS FULL

Any registration requests from now on will be placed on a waiting list.


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> **** it. I registered (hopefully in time)


Just in time!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Just in time!



Sweet.

I might only make the saturday, but whatever


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I might only make the saturday, but whatever


Ooh, I'd been meaning to tell you this since I first saw you on the forums. There is a canvas print of your profile picture in my living room, but with blue eyes.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Ooh, I'd been meaning to tell you this since I first saw you on the forums. There is a canvas print of your profile picture in my living room, but with blue eyes.


I like cats too


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 29, 2014)

EDIT: Hotel space filled.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2014)

I paid £58 for 2 nights yesterday.
http://www.travelodge.co.uk/mt/www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/321/Hatfield-Central-hotel


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 29, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Ooh, I'd been meaning to tell you this since I first saw you on the forums. There is a canvas print of your profile picture in my living room, but with blue eyes.


At first I thought it was a bit weird that you had a canvas print of Conor in your living room...
...then I realised my mistake


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I paid £58 for 2 nights yesterday.
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/mt/www.travelodge.co.uk/hotels/321/Hatfield-Central-hotel



Herp Derp. I should always check I'm looking at the right hotel >_>


----------



## JediJupiter (Aug 29, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> At first I thought it was a bit weird that you had a canvas print of Conor in your living room...
> ...then I realised my mistake


Well, he's an idol!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> At first I thought it was a bit weird that you had a canvas print of Conor in your living room...
> ...then I realised my mistake



Adam and me thought that too


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> At first I thought it was a bit weird that you had a canvas print of Conor in your living room...
> ...then I realised my mistake


I did as well...


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 29, 2014)

Hotel and Trains all booked, at least I managed to get it done in advance this time and be happy with the price, unlike ABHC (Hotel >£200 = fun >_> )

Should be fun, see you all there!


----------



## CHJ (Aug 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Adam and me thought that too



or maybe it is a secret fangirl of yours


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 29, 2014)

how is it full already oh my god uk wtf


----------



## JunA266 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can I still register?!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 29, 2014)

CHJ said:


> or maybe it is a secret fangirl of yours



I hold a continental record for feet, so I wouldn't be at all surprised.

inb4 James, Dan and me get 6, 6, 5, DNF, 24 in clock, and you win with a 10 average.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 29, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Can I still register?!


Yes, you'll be on the waiting list though


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 29, 2014)

Shaping up to be a great comp.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 1, 2014)

*Please help us out by paying your reg fee up front. It would be greatly appreciated.*

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1167

*The reg form has been amended and MBLD has been added.

Please either let me know here/personally/via email if you would like to compete in MBLD.

Thanks.*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, MBLD for me


----------



## TMOY (Sep 1, 2014)

For me too plz


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 1, 2014)

LOOK!: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CuthbertsOpen2014 I'm in! Number 22!


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 1, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> LOOK!: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CuthbertsOpen2014 I'm in! Number 22!


Nice, I'm glad you decided to come in the end!
Edit: you're only doing 3x3? If you want to do 2x2 or any other events, you can borrow some of my cubes.


----------



## RichardSenior (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick question..
Can I just turn up and pay for an entry ticket to observe, or must I register to simply attend?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 1, 2014)

RichardSenior said:


> Quick question..
> Can I just turn up and pay for an entry ticket to observe, or must I register to simply attend?



Richard, the event is held in a public shopping centre so anybody can come and watch! But if you'd like to come inside the competition area and hang out with cubers then you will need to get a wristband from me, which I will provide, free of charge, because you are a member of this forum.... just don't expect to get a seat! haha. Going to be tight.


----------



## RichardSenior (Sep 1, 2014)

That would be fantastic!
I'll only be able to attend the 3x3 is that all on one day, the Sunday?
How would I get the band from you?


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 1, 2014)

I was so sad when I found out that the registration changed and I was on the waiting list, then I found out that I was in and I screamed YES! Then I found out my dog was going to be put down.... Oh well.... And I'm not good at 2x2 at ALL, so I didn't enter. And I am not good at anything else.


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 1, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> I was so sad when I found out that the registration changed and I was on the waiting list, then I found out that I was in and I screamed YES! Then I found out my dog was going to be put down.... Oh well.... And I'm not good at 2x2 at ALL, so I didn't enter. And I am not good at anything else.


You might be good in a month and a bit... also, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, this one filled up quick... May give this one a miss, practise up and then break a load of PB's at UKC


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 1, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> You might be good in a month and a bit... also, I'm sorry to hear that.



It happens....


----------



## ghammy (Sep 1, 2014)

I've got a spare couple of beds, in the travelodge if anyone needs? Think they are just a sofabed/pull out but are better than nothing.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 11, 2014)

Please remember to let us know if you will not be attending. We have chosen not to use the pre-payment only option for this competition so we are relying on people to be proactive in letting us know that they cannot attend.

Thanks


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 11, 2014)

Unfortunately, it does look like I won't be able to make it. Can you cancel my registration?

Hope I'll be able to come to another UK comp soon.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes said:


> Unfortunately, it does look like I won't be able to make it. Can you cancel my registration?
> 
> Hope I'll be able to come to another UK comp soon.



Much sadface.

I've removed your registration for you.


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone looking to share a room saturday night? maybe friday night as well.


----------



## scottishcuber (Sep 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Anyone looking to share a room saturday night? maybe friday night as well.



pm'd


----------



## Ollie (Sep 19, 2014)

Again, I'll be selling stuff, PM me if you're interested in any of these:

5x white SS Winds, £2 each
White 55mm Zhanchi, £5
White Shengshou Aurora, needs new stickers, £3
1x Black and 2x White Shenshou 4x4x4s, £3 each


----------



## Randomno (Sep 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Again, I'll be selling stuff, PM me if you're interested in any of these:
> 
> 5x white SS Winds, £2 each
> White 55mm Zhanchi, £5
> ...



Isn't the original price of an SS Aurora £5 anyway?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 19, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Isn't the original price of an SS Aurora £5 anyway?



Fixed


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 19, 2014)

Can you reserve the Black SS 4x4 and 1 SS Wind for me?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 27, 2014)

It's kinda early but what time are you guys thinking of arriving on Friday? I was thinking of getting there at some point in the afternoon, but if there's no one there to join me then I'll come later


----------



## LucidCuber (Sep 27, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> It's kinda early but what time are you guys thinking of arriving on Friday? I was thinking of getting there at some point in the afternoon, but if there's no one there to join me then I'll come later



Where are you all meeting, and let me know what time you decide. I'll probably be arriving in the evening so id you decide to arrive later I might be able to give you a lift from the station


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2014)

Who would be prepared to pay £8-9 for a T-Shirt?

What colours would you like to see this in? (Color of shirt, One color print) ((Considering the lanyards are Black and Grey)).

Once we settle on colors, we will be using the same pre-order system we used last year. 

Thanks


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 28, 2014)

Gimme gimme, white maybe?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 28, 2014)

Green. Because why not.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 28, 2014)

(Dull) yellow would be nice


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Green. Because why not.



Because it would completely clash with the lanyards? lol

Just to give my personal opinion, I think that light grey and black print would work best. Uni grad stylee.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 28, 2014)

No thank you to the tee

@Billy did you add my extra events to the WCA page? (5x5x5, 4BLD and MultiBLD please)

Goals:

2x2x2: make final, sub-4 average and/or beat CHJ
3BLD: NR single and mean, improve sum of BLD Ranks by 20
Megaminx: sub-3 single
4BLD: find a day to practice, WR single and Mo3
SozzleBLD: UWR


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> No thank you to the tee
> 
> @Billy did you add my extra events to the WCA page? (5x5x5, 4BLD and MultiBLD please)
> 
> ...



heheh 2x2 lol, yeah i haven't been practicing (inb4 sub3)
and WHY CAN'T I FOR JUST ONCE IN MY LIFE WIN 4BLD!!!!! XD


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2014)

CHJ said:


> WHY CAN'T I FOR JUST ONCE IN MY LIFE WIN 4BLD!!!!! XD



Said the European Champion.
Shame Noah was there.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah I'd be up for a shirt. Not bothered on colour, but something not red/orange/greyscale would be nice for a change, I need to expand my spectrum of cubing shirts XD


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> @Billy did you add my extra events to the WCA page? (5x5x5, 4BLD and MultiBLD please)



Did that back when you asked me  Visible on WCA page.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 28, 2014)

we need purple shirts, nobody has purple!


----------



## Randomno (Sep 28, 2014)

I haven't been to a comp before, so...

Why are their 65 names on the list when the limit is 50?


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 28, 2014)

They changed the limit thank godness, I wouldn't be going if that wasn't the case.


Randomno said:


> I haven't been to a comp before, so...
> 
> Why are their 65 names on the list when the limit is 50?


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 28, 2014)

Light grey sounds good too.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 28, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> They changed the limit thank godness, I wouldn't be going if that wasn't the case.



Aww, convince Billy to change the limit again.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Aww, convince Billy to change the limit again.



People keep assuming that this is an easy thing to do without even considering for a moment the reasons why competitor limits exist!


----------



## Randomno (Sep 28, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> People keep assuming that this is an easy thing to do without even considering for a moment the reasons why competitor limits exist!



I got a simple method:

Expand the shopping centre.


----------



## JunA266 (Sep 28, 2014)

Answer to life there people.


Randomno said:


> I got a simple method:
> 
> Expand the shopping centre.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 29, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah I'd be up for a shirt. Not bothered on colour, but something not red/orange/greyscale would be nice for a change, I need to expand my spectrum of cubing shirts XD



I'm interested too. I don't care much about the colour since I already have cubing T-shirts of almost every colour (granted, not purple...)


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 29, 2014)

I vote gold coloured shirts with embedded diamonds


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 29, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Did that back when you asked me  Visible on WCA page.



(I did this yesterday)



CHJ said:


> we need purple shirts, nobody has purple!



I may or may not have convinced Daniel to get purple for UKC 



STOCKY7 said:


> I vote gold coloured shirts with embedded diamonds



50th anniversary of UKC and it's done.


----------



## giorgi (Sep 29, 2014)

I will buy one T-shirt. colour does not matter


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 29, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Richard, the event is held in a public shopping centre so anybody can come and watch! But if you'd like to come inside the competition area and hang out with cubers then you will need to get a wristband from me, which I will provide, free of charge, because you are a member of this forum.... just don't expect to get a seat! haha. Going to be tight.



I live just up the road in Stevenage so I might pop by the Galleria for a while. Can you extend the offer of a wristband to another member of the forum? 

I can't guarantee that I'll make it which is why I'm not entered as a competitor but I'll almost certainly come to have a look if it's not windy (see avatar for explanation)!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 29, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I live just up the road in Stevenage so I might pop by the Galleria for a while. Can you extend the offer of a wristband to another member of the forum?
> 
> I can't guarantee that I'll make it which is why I'm not entered as a competitor but I'll almost certainly come to have a look if it's not windy (see avatar for explanation)!



You can have a wristband. 

The password is......... "cheeseballs"


----------



## ryanj92 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I may or may not have convinced Daniel to get purple for UKC


Excellent news.
I'd reconsider for this comp, but it seems like it's going to be way too busy and also 4th year is tiring, so I will wait until UKC to blow you all away with a 7.52 clock average...


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 30, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Excellent news.
> I'd reconsider for this comp, but it seems like it's going to be way too busy and also 4th year is tiring, so I will wait until UKC to blow you all away with a 7.52 clock average...



If you actually get a 7.52 clock average... I will do something extravagant.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 30, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> If you actually get a 7.52 clock average... I will do something extravagant.



Like lose your swag?


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 30, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> You can have a wristband.



Cheers Billy.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 30, 2014)

Placing the order today ideally. 

Here are some ideas for last minute votes. Honestly... other color shirts clash with the lanyards which have already been made. Favorites out of these?







Or these (Probably my preferences):


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 30, 2014)

Preferably not grey. All others are good.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm liking the Black/Green, Black/White and White/Light Blue. I agree on not grey though.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol this is kinda not making it any easier to make a decision... 

I think it people could choose just one on an "if your life depended on it" basis.. that might be better.

Thanks


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 30, 2014)

You like the white and we already have white with black writing from UK Open 2012 so I vote for white with blue writing.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 30, 2014)

The white t-shirt with blue writing is the best I think.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 30, 2014)

White shirt with blue writing has been unanimous in the last few hours so I will go with that.


----------



## JediJupiter (Sep 30, 2014)

Yay, I also like the white and blue. It looks cool, just like us.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 30, 2014)

BLACK WITH GREEN!!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 30, 2014)

CHJ said:


> BLACK WITH GREEN!!!!



Too late. Order now placed.

Don't worry.. UKC shirts are going to be SWEET.


----------



## Randomno (Sep 30, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Don't worry.. UKC shirts are going to be SWEET.



Yay, at least I got into that one. 

I still think making the shopping centre bigger is a 10/10 idea.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 30, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Too late. Order now placed.
> 
> Don't worry.. UKC shirts are going to be SWEET.



UKC better be purple!


----------



## JLZ24634586 (Oct 1, 2014)

Is anyone still looking for people to share a room?


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 2, 2014)

JLZ24634586 said:


> Is anyone still looking for people to share a room?



Yes for saturday night


----------



## Erik (Oct 2, 2014)

Can someone help us with transport from airport to Billy's? Our flight arrives at 23:00 (Stansted) and I haven't found any train or bus option that will take us to his place...
Crashing at the airport until the morning is not very appealing ;-)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 2, 2014)

Erik said:


> Can someone help us with transport from airport to Billy's? Our flight arrives at 23:00 (Stansted) and I haven't found any train or bus option that will take us to his place...
> Crashing at the airport until the morning is not very appealing ;-)



There's a train at 23:45 that gets into hatfield at 2:05, I'm assuming you're arriving on the Friday night. (SSD->HAT for national rail search)


----------



## JLZ24634586 (Oct 2, 2014)

5BLD said:


> Yes for saturday night



I have just PMed you.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 2, 2014)

Erik said:


> Can someone help us with transport from airport to Billy's? Our flight arrives at 23:00 (Stansted) and I haven't found any train or bus option that will take us to his place...
> Crashing at the airport until the morning is not very appealing ;-)





MaeLSTRoM said:


> There's a train at 23:45 that gets into hatfield at 2:05, I'm assuming you're arriving on the Friday night. (SSD->HAT for national rail search)



Billy and co live in St Albans. To be honest, I'm stuck for ideas other than begging for a lift from someone (it's not that far between the airport and St Albans)


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 2, 2014)

Of course we would pay for it. 

I have also already checked for a cab which would be like 40€ (~32£) per Person... so not the best Idea.


----------



## tomnev (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi...I am Thomas V-Neville's dad and we live relatively close so more than happy to give you guys a lift to Billy's place...


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 4, 2014)

tomnev said:


> Hi...I am Thomas V-Neville's dad and we live relatively close so more than happy to give you guys a lift to Billy's place...



Bless you, that's a generous offer 

Sounds like you guys are sorted!


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 4, 2014)

Selling a large 7x7


----------



## Erik (Oct 4, 2014)

tomnev said:


> Hi...I am Thomas V-Neville's dad and we live relatively close so more than happy to give you guys a lift to Billy's place...



Heya,
that sounds terrific. Can you PM me from where to where exactly?


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Selling a large 7x7


How much?


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

£20, it's the larger shengshou one, I think 7.5cm. interested?


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> £20, it's the larger shengshou one, I think 7.5cm. interested?


Um...no sorry.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Um...no sorry.



How much were you thinking?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 6, 2014)

is anyone about stuck with a single room or still wanting a room or something (late notice) or with some space available for someone, lemme know ASAP please, kinda dire atm


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 6, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> How much were you thinking?


Maximum I could have done was £7.50


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 6, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> Maximum I could have done was £7.50


But I don't really wan't it know.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 7, 2014)

£7.50 is a bit low for a 7x7. an Aofu costs £30. I'll do it for £14?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Again, I'll be selling stuff, PM me if you're interested in any of these:
> 
> 5x white SS Winds, £2 each
> White 55mm Zhanchi, £5
> ...



bump


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 7, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> £7.50 is a bit low for a 7x7. an Aofu costs £30. I'll do it for £14?


No thanks.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> bump



I'll take a look at your 2x2x2s at the comp. Assuming winds means 2x2x2.

I don't know anything about hardware now.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 7, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> I'll take a look at your 2x2x2s at the comp. Assuming winds means 2x2x2.
> 
> I don't know anything about hardware now.



They're 3x3x3s, unfortunately


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2014)

oh my god they must be terrible


----------



## CHJ (Oct 7, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> oh my god they must be terrible



As a roux user they'd be perfect (OOHHHHH!!!!) loljk
they're not the most terrible cube in the world but are really only good for decent multi's


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 7, 2014)

CHJ said:


> As a roux user they'd be perfect (OOHHHHH!!!!) loljk



I mean I don't mind the poking fun, but I don't get the joke. Is roux meant to be good on bad cubes or something?


----------



## CHJ (Oct 7, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> I mean I don't mind the poking fun, but I don't get the joke. Is roux meant to be good on bad cubes or something?



the cube is slow and bad, such is roux, i thought all roux solvers got that abuse (maybe just alex)

*BUMP* also is anyone willing to offer some sly floor space (hotel room) for someone to stay, they're stuck otherwise?


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 8, 2014)

CHJ said:


> *BUMP* also is anyone willing to offer some sly floor space (hotel room) for someone to stay, they're stuck otherwise?


Just turn up to Friday night gathering...I'm sure you'll end up with a floor space rather than everyone decide you should wander the streets all night


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2014)

Incidentally... where do people want to go for Friday night drinks? 

Options: 

Ele House (Hatfield Student Union)
Travelodge Bar (Hatfield)
Town Inn (Hatfield, Same as last year LOL)
4x4xFortress (St Albans but pain for everyone staying in Hatfield)

Any other ideas?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 8, 2014)

Ele House!


----------



## Randomno (Oct 8, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> I mean I don't mind the poking fun, but I don't get the joke. Is roux meant to be good on bad cubes or something?



Roux on a 2x2 is LBL anyway...


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 8, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Ele House!



Realistically I think the best idea is for everyone to meet in the Travelodge bar. 

Then if anyone wants to go to Ele we can make our way accross. If not there will be a group staying at the hotel bar...

That sound cool to everyone?


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 8, 2014)

That sounds great, will we be mass ordering pizza or anything? If so, I'm in.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 8, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> That sounds great, will we be mass ordering pizza or anything? If so, I'm in.



the galleria is across the road, all the food you could want will be there


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 9, 2014)

So I ****ed up and haven't got a place to stay on saturday. Anywhere I can crash or should I book a hotel?


----------



## Ollie (Oct 9, 2014)

So I've sliced my fingertip, goodbye all previous goals


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 9, 2014)

Ollie said:


> So I've sliced my fingertip, goodbye all previous goals



Super glue to the rescue?


----------



## giorgi (Oct 9, 2014)

Goals:

2x2 - sub 2.8/4
3x3 - sub 9/11
4x4 - sub NR/NR
5x5 - sub 1:40/1:45
7x7 - sub 8:45 
3x3OH - sub 20/23
3x3 BLD - sub 6
Pyra - sub 5/6.8
Mega - sub 1:50/1:55
Skewb - sub 6/9
Clock - sub 11/13
3WF - make cutoff 2:00
Square-1 - sub 1:10 single

See you guys there


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 9, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Goals:
> Average
> 
> 2x2 - sub 3.8/4/4.3
> ...




Cool goals... but why 3 values? Surely only Single and Avg5?


----------



## giorgi (Oct 9, 2014)

sorry I got it wrong I meant by */ = or* it is only averages if you know what I mean , but I will change it now to single/avg


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 9, 2014)

Ollie said:


> So I've sliced my fingertip, goodbye all previous goals



Ouch  you could still get OH Goals though, right  ?


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone in Hatfield already?


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll be arriving at the Travelodge at some point today, I'm guessing early evening, maybe 9 or so.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

imma be at travelodge bar at 6:30 i think, hassle me there


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 10, 2014)

So, when are you guys gonna get here?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm in my room. Can't be bothered to keep checking if people have arrived.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 10, 2014)

I feel so left out  

Good Luck everyone


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm here now!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 11, 2014)

2:18.65 4BLD WR
Guess who


----------



## Iggy (Oct 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 2:18.65 4BLD WR
> Guess who



gj

nice 3BLD NRs too


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 11, 2014)

Eli Jay swag 5.97 Skewb NR Average!

Also Mollerz would have got a 7.3 Clock NR average if he didn't DNF. lol


----------



## Randomno (Oct 11, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Eli Jay swag 5.97 Skewb NR Average!
> 
> Also Mollerz would have got a 7.3 Clock NR average if he didn't DNF. lol



Two DNFs? I was better at telling the time in year two.


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 2:18.65 4BLD WR
> Guess who



I'm guessing someone wasn't held back too much by a sliced finger tip! GJ


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 11, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Eli Jay swag 5.97 Skewb NR Average!
> 
> Also Mollerz would have got a 7.3 Clock NR average if he didn't DNF. lol


 So would I, twice if not more... ;P

And well played, Eli! You're on at UKC


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm hoping to come along tomorrow afternoon so that I can watch the 3x3x3 and 5x5x5.

I have quite a nice HD camcorder and a steady hand. Would any of the faster competitors like to be filmed (or not) from a respectful distance?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 11, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Eli Jay swag 5.97 Skewb NR Average!



There goes my BIR skewb average, well done Eli!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 11, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I'm hoping to come along tomorrow afternoon so that I can watch the 3x3x3 and 5x5x5.
> 
> I have quite a nice HD camcorder and a steady hand. Would any of the faster competitors like to be filmed (or not) from a respectful distance?



We're actually looking for a nice film of the whole final (If you are around in the afternoon). Would you be willing to do that for us? You'd be front and centre so priority on filming angle then we'd upload it to our UKCA YouTube. If you are willing to help us with this that would be totally awesome! 

Other than that I recommend you film some of the faster cubers occasionally and hope you catch something on film!


----------



## Bossman (Oct 11, 2014)

First day of my first competition and it's great!


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 11, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> We're actually looking for a nice film of the whole final (If you are around in the afternoon). Would you be willing to do that for us? You'd be front and centre so priority on filming angle then we'd upload it to our UKCA YouTube. If you are willing to help us with this that would be totally awesome!



Cool. In which case I'll bring my tripod to get the best possible footage.

I don't have any editing facilities at the moment but I can give you a copy of the raw footage and you can do whatever you want with it. 



BillyRain said:


> Other than that I recommend you film some of the faster cubers occasionally and hope you catch something on film!



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 12, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> Cool. In which case I'll bring my tripod to get the best possible footage.
> 
> I don't have any editing facilities at the moment but I can give you a copy of the raw footage and you can do whatever you want with it.



That is perfect dude! 

I am planning on editing in the table cam footage anyway 

See you tomorrow!


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 12, 2014)

*Yawn* Well...better go then...


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 12, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Eli Jay swag 5.97 Skewb NR Average!



I also would have got it, but lost it to him if I had seen the super easy solution on the last solve.
Oh well, at least I got the fastest 2x2 single of the first round and a blind success, finally...


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 12, 2014)

I also think that we should remove multi and have another few rounds of skewb and pyraminx.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 12, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I also think that we should remove multi and have another few rounds of skewb and pyraminx.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2014)

Cool, Rob Yau tied the OH NR avg


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice job Rob! I never knew you were getting that fast at OH.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay Thom


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 12, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Yay Thom



Sub 10 avg?


----------



## Iggy (Oct 12, 2014)

7.50 ER average by Alex


----------



## TDM (Oct 12, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 7.50 ER average by Alex


Wow, both his averages so far have been sub-8...
Is there a video?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 12, 2014)

So many records, probably gonna see a WR next.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 12, 2014)

I really hope there is a video, Alex is no longer tied for 2nd place.


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 12, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Sub 10 avg?



9.96. ****ing finally.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 12, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> 9.96. ****ing finally.



Yay!!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice one Thom...

and Alex.


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 12, 2014)

It was fun watching you guys and nice to get the opportunity to speak to a few of you.

Hopefully I've provided Billy with plenty of good video footage to make a video of the event.

Congratulations to everyone breaking PBs and pushing the boundaries!


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 12, 2014)

I think I can remeber Nora Christ taking videos of Alex on her phone, but I'm not sure.


----------



## CHJ (Oct 12, 2014)

Dan or James, can you check my last 6x6 time, i thought it was a 3:26, not 3:36


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 12, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> I think I can remeber Nora Christ taking videos of Alex on her phone, but I'm not sure.



she took a video of the first two solves, but then I asked her to not because I began to feel a bit nervous. Sorry about that, better than completely messing up like I so often do though

By the way, I saw a few people in tbe background videoing me on some other solves. Maybe all my solves were filmed collectively.


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 12, 2014)

Congratulations on your results Alex. It looked like you handled your nerves extremely well.

I'm glad I came to watch!


----------



## Ollie (Oct 12, 2014)

DYK:

I was sick on the Tube on the way to Hatfield?
I was too ill to turn faster than 2tps so my 2x2x2 EG learning was futile?
Chris thinks my mega sucks?
WR and NRs?
Thom, Sebastian and Zak fart a lot?
I spilt a guys drink at McDonalds?
Spectators are funny/super nice/occasionally ask good questions?
James is a proper delegate, not just a candidate one (sorry Dan?)
Edward Lin is fast? But not many people knew who he was?

Maybe more later


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 12, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Dan or James, can you check my last 6x6 time, i thought it was a 3:26, not 3:36



I feel like this is fairly concrete;

http://i.imgur.com/00wIwpq.jpg


----------



## CHJ (Oct 12, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I feel like this is fairly concrete;
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/00wIwpq.jpg



okso sure, some reason i calculated the average to be 3s faster


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 12, 2014)

DYK...

Chris and me have the same toothbrush


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 13, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to look at all of the footage but we definitely have Alex's 6 in HD. 

Thanks so much to Mike for coming to film. You got alot of great solves on film and I will distribute to people individually as well as make a cool video of the final.

Thanks to everyone who came. It was a great weekend and I'm glad people seemed to enjoy it. 

Love you all <3

PS. T-Shirts are still for sale


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I haven't had a chance to look at all of the footage but we definitely have Alex's 6 in HD.
> 
> Thanks so much to Mike for coming to film. You got alot of great solves on film and I will distribute to people individually as well as make a cool video of the final.
> 
> ...


I made a vlog about it but it's pretty poor quality and it's 25 minutes long, but it will be up on my channel soon.
And thanks for building up that amazing competition!


----------



## BillyRain (Oct 13, 2014)

JunA266 said:


> I made a vlog about it but it's pretty poor quality and it's 25 minutes long, but it will be up on my channel soon.
> And thanks for building up that amazing competition!



It was a pleasure.

PS. Your channel link doesn't work x


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> It was a pleasure.
> 
> PS. Your channel link doesn't work x



I know, I don't know what's wrong with it, try this: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgflMzG8FcQGaj34uj641VA


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 13, 2014)

Scrambles are available HERE! Password is: nottinghamsummer

If you want 6x6, 7x7 or 4BLD, go here! Password is: nopassword

Results have been sent so we are just waiting on them to come back now!


----------



## Jimmy Liu (Oct 13, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Scrambles are available HERE! Password is: nottinghamsummer



I just tried the square-1 Group A and got a 13.11 avg! 
The results were: 13.04 (19.60) (12.23) 13.91 12.37


----------



## giorgi (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK:
Great competition?
2nd place in 2x2 first round?
so many DNF's?
20.47 3x3OH single? 
3x3 wf fail?
3x3 2nd round fail?
I am still happy to get 8 NR's and 9 PB's?

Thanks to everybody it was great competition


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> I haven't had a chance to look at all of the footage but we definitely have Alex's 6 in HD.
> 
> Thanks so much to Mike for coming to film. You got alot of great solves on film and I will distribute to people individually as well as make a cool video of the final.



No problem. I haven't done any editing but I've uploaded a few videos onto my YouTube channel - link on left.

Scrambles have been checked and are all good so I figured no-one will mind them being uploaded.

I'm sorry that I missed the Alex's first 2 solves. I wasn't paying close enough attention!

There is a heap of great footage of other competitors that Billy has available.


----------



## LucidCuber (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK:

-Rob expected to have 3 room mates on Saturday night and ended up with 0
-Don't have too much pizza 
-my shortest DYK ever as I was only there for half a day, and went home after being sick Saturday lunchtime.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 13, 2014)

My 2nd round 3x3 averages:
Cuthberts Open 2013 - 16.69
Cuthberts Open 2014 - 16.69

After one year... an entire year


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK:
ALMOST a Skewb NR average if I had seen the super easy scramble on the last solve. (Mollerz got a 3)
Almost sub 15 3x3 Average
Fastest solve of the 2x2 first round (2.60)
Blind success!
Sub minute 4x4 single
Would have made hard cut for feet but corner cap came off as I was finishing my A-Perm
Second best 5x5 solve ever (2:04) thanks Connor for judging


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 13, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Second best 5x5 solve ever (2:04) thanks Connor for judging


It was going to be a fast solve anyway, and then the PLL skip made it even nicer


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK:
-my first DYK
-my mum said Adam was hot
-3x3 times improved by like 5 seconds over the weekend
-both of my square-1 times were within 0.5 seconds of each other


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 13, 2014)

Skewb round 1 group 1
Solve 1 not much
Solve 2 13 move solution got 5.22
Solve 3 not much
Solve 4 not much
Solve 5 12 move solution, MOLLERZ tried it again and got 3.4 
Ex1 20 move solution, but 4 move layer, double sledge for OLL and u perm for PLL so easy to execute
Ex2 13 move solution, 5 move layer, sledge y hedge and skip got 4.15
Pretty easy solves, should have seen the last solution
2x2 2.6 single
R' F' U' R U R' U' F U' F2 R
x y2
U L' U L U' L' U L layer plus forced OLL skip
U R U' R F2 R' U R' my favourite PBL
U' AUF
lots of nice singles this comp


----------



## Ollie (Oct 13, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> DYK:
> -my mum said Adam was hot



made me lol!


----------



## CHJ (Oct 13, 2014)

DYK:

I practice feet...
I won 2x2 coz no sameer, ben, alex or thom...
I was 4 hours late to my alloted 6:30 at travelodge coz i actually helped set up!!...
OH MAH GAHD MUMMY IS BACK!!!
3BLD streak of 19...
for 3x3 i used in total 6 cubes...
i predicted ER in second round, i be right...
i made a run to KFC, decided it would take to long, run back panicking i would miss my group...
i had way more time than was necessary...
thus still starving myself midcomps and getting PB's when really hungry...
leah oopsed...
3 seats in back of car, got in 4...
only after the cab did i realise i left ALL of my main puzzles except my feet cube...
and another strop free comp 

first DYK in a while so maybe lame, this comp was GOOOOOOOOD, cant wait so see you all in 3 weeks


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 13, 2014)

More videos are now on my YouTube channel.

All finals are available in the Cuthberts playlist.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Scrambles are available HERE! Password is: nottinghamsummer
> 
> If you want 6x6, 7x7 or 4BLD, go here! Password is: nopassword
> 
> Results have been sent so we are just waiting on them to come back now!



I'll definitely be going through those 4BLD scrambles...


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 14, 2014)

CHJ said:


> DYK:
> 
> I practice feet...
> I won 2x2 coz no sameer, ben, alex or thom...
> ...



Yeah it was a great comp, though it's 50/50 on whether I can make UKC


----------



## JunA266 (Oct 14, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> More videos are now on my YouTube channel.
> 
> All finals are available in the Cuthberts playlist.


Good job.


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Oct 14, 2014)

DYK...

After 54 Competiton, this was my first UK one?
I paid 39€ both ways?
It will definetely not be the last one?
I managed to break my 5x5 Average by over 7 seconds?
Thanks to Brändons Aochuang?
The Competition was amazing?
My 3x3 and 4x4 Times completely sucked?
Most due to extreme cold Fingers?
Thom loves to do silly random stuff?
Agassi and Billy are outstandingly Amazing Guys?
Billy helped me a lot finding a trip to Stansted?
Way better than the travellodge?
Rob is one of the least unsocial Asians i know?
I managed to say that in a way, it sounded really mean

I came down with the flu during the night between Saturday and Sunday?
i feld really sick on Sunday?
It worsened a lot at the airport while i had to wait 8 Hours?
Sleeping on the cold ground under an AC doesnt help either? 
It seems pretty easy to dislike you if you have a cold and a beard?
When i finally got home i slept for nearly 18 Hours?

It was still an amazing Weekend?

Thanks to all! ox


----------



## Logiqx (Oct 15, 2014)

5BLD said:


> she took a video of the first two solves, but then I asked her to not because I began to feel a bit nervous. Sorry about that, better than completely messing up like I so often do though



I'm kicking myself for failing to catch the first two solves of your 7.50 average.

I wonder if the first two solves will appear some time... Nora?


----------



## Erik (Oct 15, 2014)

Logiqx said:


> I'm kicking myself for failing to catch the first two solves of your 7.50 average.
> 
> I wonder if the first two solves will appear some time... Nora?



Will be uploaded soon.


----------

